# Mama Bear and cubs encountered on the way to Starbucks Koffee and Kindle



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Even though I did not see another Kindler at Starbucks, on the way there I encountered a bear on the side of the road. When I got out of the car to take the picture I did not see her two cubs. 








So she stood up to warn me, (hence the blurry image), bluffed and took her to children deeper into the woods.









































Aren't their feet adorable?

So even though STX was a bust, I was blessed with seeing the bears. In addition, I had lunch at Applebees's and a woman in the next booth was very enamored with the Kindle 2 asked me a bunch of questions and decided it was everything she hoped for.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! That was worth the whole experience. Those pics are amazing!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What a great day for you.  Those pictures are amazing.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, those pictures are great! Thanks for posting.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

She was probably on the way to the meet and you scared her away  

Great pictures!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow what great photos.  I think many of us had fun even if we didn't find a Kindler.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pics!  I had to come to this post immediately.  Love 'em.  You should have taken one of her cubs.  Haha.  Just kidding.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the pics!  Don"t think I would have kept my cool long enough to get even one pic!  The babies are adorable!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Carol, you sound like me.  I get so excited I forget to take pics.  

deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb,
I would have been running the other way!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I see bears from time to time but have never had the nerve to get out of my car.  The few times I did see them when out of my car I have not had a camera and did not want to get any closer.  You are a brave woman.  Great pics!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pictures!!  Thanks so much for posting them!  It was great getting to talk to you in chat today!!  Judy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What great pictures, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"...I encountered a bear on the side of the road.  When I got out of the car to take the picture I did not see her two cubs.  "

I'm still stuck on the part where you GOT OUT OF THE CAR!?!?!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> "...I encountered a bear on the side of the road. When I got out of the car to take the picture I did not see her two cubs. "
> 
> I'm still stuck on the part where you GOT OUT OF THE CAR!?!?!


I Know!!!!!


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> "...I encountered a bear on the side of the road. When I got out of the car to take the picture I did not see her two cubs. "
> 
> I'm still stuck on the part where you GOT OUT OF THE CAR!?!?!


You are too funny. Black bears are pretty calm creatures; however, I did leave the car door open


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous bears!  I would have been way too chicken to get out of the car though!  Calm or not, I'm not sure I'd have the guts to get closer to take bear pictures.  Very cute cubs...


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Awww! So cute! 

But yeah, I can't believe you were brave enough to get out of the car, either!

Funny story ... my husband and I are from Michigan, and in our part of the state, you do NOT see bears in the wild! We were visiting Colorado and were in Mesa Verde National Park when we saw a bear one day. We were really excited and stopped (we were driving), but the bear disappeared down a slope. I told DH, "Go on! Get out and go get a picture of it!" He said, "No way!" And after a second, I said, "Oh, wait -- you're right! Don't do that!"


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Great Photos!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Aww such cute pics


----------

